
Miller v5.0.0: Autodetected line-endings, in-place mode, user-defined functions - john_kerl
https://github.com/johnkerl/miller/releases/tag/v5.0.0
======
IanCal
I had no idea what this was and the release notes don't make it obvious, so
from the main github page:

> Miller is like awk, sed, cut, join, and sort for name-indexed data such as
> CSV, TSV, and tabular JSON

[http://johnkerl.org/miller/doc](http://johnkerl.org/miller/doc)

[https://github.com/johnkerl/miller](https://github.com/johnkerl/miller)

------
jordanthoms
This is great - Now I just need to somehow remember this program when I next
have a need for it...

~~~
seanp2k2
Same. If they had called it something stupid like greptar, awkerator, or CHUCK
NORRIS'S CSVIVIFIER I might actually be able to recall the name.

~~~
john_kerl
[http://johnkerl.org/miller-
releases/miller-5.0.0/doc/etymolo...](http://johnkerl.org/miller-
releases/miller-5.0.0/doc/etymology.html), if that helps ;)

------
skanga
Wow - looks brilliant. I'll have to try it. I've always wanted awk with a
native understanding of csv, tsv, json, etc.

Does it have a binary for Windows?

~~~
skanga
/home/skanga/mlr.linux.x86_64: /lib64/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not
found (required by /home/skanga/mlr.linux.x86_64)

It would be useful to allow downloads of a binary that is compiled without any
dependencies.

~~~
skanga
Also found a problem in the doc at
[http://johnkerl.org/miller/doc/build.html](http://johnkerl.org/miller/doc/build.html)

The downloaded zip file does not contain a ./configure

$ ./configure bash: ./configure: No such file or directory

I needed to manually run "autoreconf -fiv" before I could run the ./configure
command.

~~~
john_kerl
Sorry, that is intentional but could be more clear:

[http://johnkerl.org/miller/doc/build.html#From_git_clone_usi...](http://johnkerl.org/miller/doc/build.html#From_git_clone_using_autoconfig)

~~~
john_kerl
docs updated at [http://johnkerl.org/miller-
releases/miller-5.0.0/doc/build.h...](http://johnkerl.org/miller-
releases/miller-5.0.0/doc/build.html)

and,
[https://github.com/johnkerl/miller/issues/131](https://github.com/johnkerl/miller/issues/131)

------
Royalaid
How does this compare with similar tools like jq? I see CSV is a data input
option.

~~~
john_kerl
More here [http://johnkerl.org/miller-
releases/miller-5.0.0/doc/why.htm...](http://johnkerl.org/miller-
releases/miller-5.0.0/doc/why.html) but TL;DR is Miller handles several
different file formats; jq is for JSON.

------
vr46
Well, TIL that there's an awesome new tool I need immediately :)

------
john_kerl
regarding binaries -- at
[https://github.com/johnkerl/miller/releases/tag/v5.0.0](https://github.com/johnkerl/miller/releases/tag/v5.0.0)
there are now macosx, linux i686 static, and linux x86_64 static binaries

